# Wood Sculptures



## Michael T.X. (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have posted some works of mine earlier in my intro to this community, then I realize this is the more suitable place for the pictures.

I also included a bit info on each project. Hope you enjoy!



Basswood-8in by 6in by 1in
One of my earliest piece, just started working with one X-Acto knife, one small gauge from Michael's Arts and Craft, and later Dremel tool. Based on one of my shirts.










Cedar-7in by 5in by 3in
Another one of my early projects, borrowed my roommate's little pet for one evening as a model (this was back in college), and the little critter actually died two days later for reasons unknown to us....










Exotic Wood-13in by 4in by 4in
My first attempt at something abstract.










Basswood- 8in by 8in by 4in
Based on a character from one of my favorite novel. This one I built a clay model first to help with the wood sculpture due to the precision demanded by a human subject rendered realistically.










Walnut- 7in by 5in by 5in
Another abstract one, I think I got the idea from Easter Island giant heads.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful work :thumbsup:

I've been trying to get such smooth results and have not yet learned the secret other than lots of sand paper.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You do really nice work. I would recommend that you get a vice and some chisels. You can really hurt yourself with an exacto knife. The blades don't seem to firmly lock in well enough for what you are doing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> You do really nice work. I would recommend that you get a vice and some chisels. You can really hurt yourself with an exacto knife. The blades don't seem to firmly lock in well enough for what you are doing.


He does excellent work with the tools he's using. My X-Acto blades lock in pretty darn good. Maybe it's just your tool. Sounds defective...buy another one.:yes:


















.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks really good. So what's the novel?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stunning carvings. Nice work


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice. I envy your skills.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! That's just plain sick!!! 
Sweet work!!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> He does excellent work with the tools he's using. My X-Acto blades lock in pretty darn good. Maybe it's just your tool. Sounds defective...buy another one.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you actually used an exacto knife you would know they come loose after being used and presents an element of danger. I didn't have to be cut more than once before I suspended using them with the exception of the most minor detail.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Excellent carvings! They all look real and well detailed especially the shirt and the girl. The abstract ones have gorgeous grains and finish. You have great talent and skills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Those are impressive. Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

railaw said:


> Looks really good. So what's the novel?


Which novel?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Kevlar carver's gloves and s/s chain mail gloves usually provide good protection from cuts but not stabs. The other thing is to think about the run-out of the tool edge = where is it going to go?
The only thing that can stop a Kestrel Baby Sitka adze is a bone in your leg. Not me, not yet.
As a general rule, I don't carve towards any of my body parts. 
My greatest risk time seems to be when I am replacing gouges in the tool rolls.

MichaelT.X.: your finishing skills really accentuate the forms. Appreciate the diversity.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

very nice. You are an artist. I think carving is woodworking taken from craftsmanship to artistry. 

.....I sometimes wonder if I'm an artist. After seeing work like yours I think not. But I do make pieces sometimes that have no apparent practical use, so it must be art. I'll let other be the judge of the quality of my "art".

Bret


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> If you actually used an exacto knife you would know they come loose after being used and presents an element of danger. I didn't have to be cut more than once before I suspended using them with the exception of the most minor detail.


Steve, I think the problem is indeed with your tool. Most times I have to use a pliers to get the blades out of mine and I use them all the time for shaping and smoothing those hard to reach places in awkward corners of things. Also use them on plastics all the time and haven't had a blade come loose on me yet.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> Steve, I think the problem is indeed with your tool. Most times I have to use a pliers to get the blades out of mine and I use them all the time for shaping and smoothing those hard to reach places in awkward corners of things. Also use them on plastics all the time and haven't had a blade come loose on me yet.


+1. :yes: I use them quite a bit, not only for detail work, but for cutting veneer inlays. There are various blade selections, and handles. It's choosing the right combination for the task.


















.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry to add to the derailment of this thread. Just wanted to note that if someone has an X-acto style knife that keeps coming loose it may be one of the cheapie knock-offs with the plastic collet. I've had experience with those and they are indeed difficult to keep tight, especially if the blade experiences any twisting motions (like when you're trying to sweep around an inside curve). The good ones (metal collet) tend to hold pretty firmly.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I really, really like your abstracts. I want to try carving and sculpting but doubt I have the eye for it.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

You're an artist! Very inspiring and out of this world projects! You've outstanding wood working skills!Thanks for sharing your work.


----------

